# Columbia River Natural Pet Foods? Any WA and OR area people here?



## KSquire (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm learning to feed raw and I'm starting with Columbia River Natural Pet Foods brand. But it's so expensive!! But feeding straight from the butcher seems complicated to get all the nutrients and percentages correct. Advice? I'm from the Portland OR/Vancouver WA area. It would be nice to network with some people around here. Thanks!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Willamette Valley Meat is in Portland and they carry lots of off-cuts. They supply my local grocery store with pork kidney, beef liver, all kinds of meaty bones. 

Pet Products

You should probably call them to make sure you can get the amounts and items you want.


----------



## KSquire (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you! How do I know how much to get of each? This raw diet totally confuses and overwhelms me! I'm a vegetarian lol.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here are the basics of feeding a raw diet:

Feed Raw Meaty Bones (meat with EDIBLE bone), Muscle Meat (boneless meat) and Organ Meat (liver or kidney).

Feed at least 3-5 different protein sources each week - chicken, beef, pork, turkey, lamb, fish, etc.

Feed 50% RMBs, 45% MM and 5% OM

Start at 2.5% of your dogs weight and check them weekly to see if you need to increase or decrease the amount fed.

That's pretty much all there is to it. I've been feeding this way for over 15 years and my dogs are very healthy!


----------



## KSquire (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you Lauri!!!


----------

